# Armed Workwear?



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Who is familiar with Armed Workwear clothing(Painter Whites)? Those are the best whites I've ever worn,but I'm wondering if they're out of business.I cant seem to make contact with them and I need new whites.Anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

BBB website says they're out of business.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to sell them in my store. Well i tried to sell them. No one wanted to pay the price for them. So they went out of business. Shame, isn't it?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm always on the prowl for some good painter's whites. Wish I had tried this brand, well, maybe not since they're out of business. Dickies are okay, but there has to be something better..............


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I still like the double-kneed Stan Rays myself. They have had a problem sizing them correctly for a while though. I've had to bump up the waist size a couple of times over the past 6 or 8 years to compensate for their inaccuracies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah it sucks when a good product gets killed off by cheap crap. But hey they sell Dickies at walmart so it's all good. I bet you can get them delivered too.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Painter's pants*



nogg said:


> Who is familiar with Armed Workwear clothing(Painter Whites)? Those are the best whites I've ever worn,but I'm wondering if they're out of business.I cant seem to make contact with them and I need new whites.Anyone know the scoop?


I would love to find BAGGY painters pants in 29" inseam and 46" waste. Any ideas on this?

Fructose


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> I still like the double-kneed Stan Rays myself. They have had a problem sizing them correctly for a while though. I've had to bump up the waist size a couple of times over the past 6 or 8 years to compensate for their inaccuracies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it that or mass consumption of calories?:wink:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Brushman4 said:


> Was it that or mass consumption of calories?:wink:




I blame it on age and a slower metabolism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Check these out from Sears, paint just peels off of them, so you'll never have that messy painter look. http://www.sears.com/craftsman-men-s-painter-pants-with-teflon-fabric-protection/p-041VA74052612P 
And lookie here they're 55%cotton, 45% cotton, I love me some cotton, and after all, it is the fabric of our lives 



And yes they do deliver, so you won't have to dodge horse crap and Amish buggies in the backwoods of Ohio to purchase whites at PAC's under exposed paint outlet!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

futtyos said:


> I would love to find BAGGY painters pants in 29" inseam and 46" waste. Any ideas on this?
> 
> Fructose


Try an industrial size cake decorator.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Or a tentmaker, ask them for double knees.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Since I can't work on my knees much anymore, I paint baseboards sitting down and sliding along floor, wearing out the seat and rear pocket of my whites. 

I wonder if they make double-seated pants? Or would that be "double-cheeked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

We painted 48 floors of condo hallway and one of the guys brought a mechanics creeper from home to paint the base, worked out great!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I think they cost a little more, but Jobman and Blaklader sell pants similar to Armed Workwear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> I think they cost a little more, but Jobman and Blaklader sell pants similar to Armed Workwear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, but does paint peel right off of them?:biggrin:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I wear jeans and just don throw away coveralls when painting. Works like a charm. And I'm always looking good like I knew I should!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Try an industrial size cake decorator.


I must have been channeling Trump when I posted this. I apologize.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Everyone knows pro's only wear whites, because we're the good guys!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Never cared for them bulky heavy... Dickies 100% Suck. The fit is terrible. SR”s been around forever the DN are the best but not readily available anymore here.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Never cared for them bulky heavy... Dickies 100% Suck. The fit is terrible. SR”s been around forever the DN are the best but not readily available anymore here.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Never cared for them bulky heavy... Dickies 100% Suck. The fit is terrible. SR”s been around forever the DN are the best but not readily available anymore here.


Well, I can't speak for you but I've had many compliments over the years that I have a sweet looking backside from ladies, when wearing my Dickie's!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Brushman4 said:


> Well, I can't speak for you but I've had many compliments over the years that I have a sweet looking backside from ladies, when wearing my Dickie's!


They were lying :devil3:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> They were lying :devil3:


You want me to send you a pic?


----------



## Popp's Painting (Apr 30, 2017)

I wear Carhartt painters white. 

https://dungarees.com/carhartt-b04-...ter-loose-original-fit-pant?cs=NAT&size=&cid=


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear 511 tactical pants. A little pricey but very durable. The pants also have stretchy waistband for the days I am bloated typically because of a pint of Ben and Jerry’s the night before.
The pockets are very useful. I suggest you try them. They retail for around $55.00 but can be found for around $30.00 on eBay if your patient.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> Well, I can't speak for you but I've had many compliments over the years that I have a sweet looking backside from ladies, when wearing my Dickie's!


Pic?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Brushman4 said:


> You want me to send you a pic?


: hell no :surprise:


----------



## airdriepainter (Nov 4, 2018)

They are by far my favorite work pants. If you are still looking for the armed workwear pants you can order them out of New Zealand. I just ordered 20 pairs in case they ever stop carrying them again. Wont let me post the link cause I'm new but just google millin distributors and you will find them on their site.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

My Armed are great, I stopped looking for them a while ago when I couldn't find them but still wear my first few pairs. I don't wear them in the hotter months as they are too thick. The kneepads are great as is the phone pocket in front and out of the way. Reading through these comments it looks like I might be able to track down a few pairs or find a similar product. Unfortunately SR raised their pricing by so much the only store in town that had them stopped carrying them. Cant remember but it was something around a 75% price hike. Been looking for years for decent fitting bibs though. The dickies look like I pulled a bedsheet around my waist and am holding it up with suspenders. Any recommendation on strong, slim fitting bibs would be great.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I like them a lot (especially the built in knee pads...that’s actually the main reason...I hate donning knee pads and I have to wear them on hard floors). Pockets are great and they are extreme durable. Too bad they went out of business. 

I will agree that they are VERY heavy and thick. They probably weigh 4x that of a pair of Dickies, which are crap if you like to actually use your pockets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Those of you who are looking for heavy duty work pants may want to try these, altough they don't make them in white. https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...color=BRN#feature=mn6&start=4&cgid=mens-pants

If I ever decide to go dancing again I might buy a pair of these, because when you go dancing you need a lot of ballroom!!! https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...color=DKI#feature=mn6&start=6&cgid=mens-pants


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Those of you who are looking for heavy duty work pants may want to try these, altough they don't make them in white. https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...color=BRN#feature=mn6&start=4&cgid=mens-pants
> 
> If I ever decide to go dancing again I might buy a pair of these, because when you go dancing you need a lot of ballroom!!! https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...color=DKI#feature=mn6&start=6&cgid=mens-pants


I'm not sure bleaching them would turn them white. I tried bleaching some blue coveralls and they came out orange like prisoners wear in jail.

We use light gray paint about 80% of the time. They should make light gray painters pants.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I’ve really liked Jobman’s painters pants. They’re a European brand so they’re somewhat expensive, but the quality is exceptional. I’ve also liked the fit much better compared to Dickies or Carhartt.

Here are the standard painters pants:
http://www.jobmanusa.com/JOBMAN-Core-Painters-Pants-2171_p_536.html

Here are the overalls:
http://www.jobmanusa.com/JOBMAN-White-Line-Onepiece-Overalls--3159_p_87.html

Blaklader is another option. They’re also European and very well made. I prefer the Jobman pants, I’ve owned both.
https://www.blaklader.com/en/product/16311210-painter-pants#16459


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

